# 20 Great SEO tips



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

I just found this great article on SEO!

Some tips i knew, some tips i didn't and some i'd forgotten.

Good read, check it out!


----------



## bokeefe1226 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## lipskidder (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool. Thank you for the link!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

great article on SEO thanks. But did not give much info on back links which also play an important role


----------



## supplyjerseys (Sep 6, 2009)

Good seo tips. Thanks for information.


----------



## JuanVicar (Sep 7, 2009)

very helpful thanks


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

...knowledge is no burden...thanks very much for the link...


----------



## metalontarget (Sep 12, 2009)

Good Stuff.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Webo (Jul 3, 2008)

Not bad...I like #15


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

This was very nice


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay...thanks for sharing this SEO tips. I'm going to read it. Hope you've shared some useful strategies!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great resource! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I think some of these tips might be a little outdated but they're good tips nonetheless - thanks for sharing!


----------

